# Fiber optic, or tritium, night sights, looking for options for P-07



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone know where or who has Fiber optic, or tritium, or night sight options for a new P-07 Duty? Please let me know.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Check CZusa, Brownell's, MidwayUSA or Amazon... I got a front fiber optic for my CZ 75BD from Amazon ($35). 

Since the P-07 is newer... they may not be readily available. If I see one I'll let you know.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here...
http://czcustom.com/p07fiberopticsight.aspx

MidwayUSA...

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/410257/hiviz-sight-set-cz-75-83-85-97-p-01-steel-fiber-optic-green


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy to help... good luck.


----------

